# Introducing Rodge & Podge



## bordercreek (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi everyone, thought I would share some photos with you all of my new babies


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Awww they are both beautiful


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

aww how sweet


----------



## poppydog1 (Mar 26, 2010)

Awww there lovely, how old are they?


----------



## bordercreek (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone,these photos were taken when they were 8 weeks old, we have since been back and got a third one, their sister, she is soooo lovely 
Here she is


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

She is gorgeous a beautiful Sandy. Do you know what their parents where? all 3 are lovely


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

oh they are adorable


----------

